# About the P0300 code and cracked pistons issue



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

I'm a bit concerned about this code. Is there a way to know if my car is at risk of having this problem?

In winter cold condition I (sometimes) have the check engine light going up with the P0300 code and stabilitrak message.

I have some BlueDriver reports and videos/photos of the car knocking and the stabilitrak message from 2019 but the car is not under warranty anymore.

Thank you

Edit:
TSB 18-NA-171 was already shared in the forum but here's the link. It replaced TSB PIP5490 :





18-NA-171 Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin


18-NA-171 Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin




www.tsbsearch.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it happens only in winter, it's something else. Possibly an iced up intercooler choking off airflow.

P0301 is the most prevalent code with these, as they crack piston #1 85% of the time.

What year is the car in question?


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It's a 2017


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> It's a 2017


You can do like I do and try to do everything possible to avoid it:

-Run an oil with high LSPI protection.
-Have the updated ECM tune flashed to the car by a service dept.
-Run 91/93 octane.

You could also pull the plugs and do a compression test in its current state just for peace of mind.

When/if you find the P0300 come back again, try to find out what causes it. Below freezing temps? Chilly, damp weather? Etc.

Sometimes if I'm cruising along on the highway in cool, rainy weather in the 40's, if I hit the gas to accelerate suddenly, the car will choke and fall completely on its face for a bit as if it was misfiring severely. I've never been able to get to the bottom of it, but I suspect it's moisture that collected in the intercooler suddenly blown through with higher turbo boost/RPM. The same thing that causes them to ice up in really cold temps on these cars, I guess.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It happen only on very cold morning. Below -20 celcius. Only when I start the car. 

I always use Mobil1 oil and 91 octane.

Thank you for your time


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try using a different oil.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

What oil should I use?


----------

